# Dining with Dijon Mustard



## GrapeStomp (Dec 5, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone here has ever cooked with Dijon Mustard putting it in some of their favorite dishes to prepare...if so what kind of brands do u use...Grey Poupon Mustard perhaps?


----------



## Sacalait (Dec 6, 2007)

Grilled red fish (on the halfshell) with honey mustard salad dressing is a discovery we've just made...simply outstanding.


----------



## GrapeStomp (Dec 7, 2007)

Muscadine said:


> Grilled red fish (on the halfshell) with honey mustard salad dressing is a discovery we've just made...simply outstanding.



oooh that sounds very good Muscadine. i love all those little discovery that turn out to be amazing...especially with its food. is the honey mustard salad dressing a recipe that you made yourself? if you're definitely into honey mustards, one mustard that I've tried that you might be interested is called Savory Honey its from_ Grey Poupon _Mustard. its got rich clover honey with subtle spices it'll add anything savory for any dressings such as that honey mustard salad dressing. theres more info up on http://www.greypoupon.com if you're interested.


----------



## The Wine Gizzmo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello Grapestomp

I use Mustard quite often when cooking, dijon, Keen's hot, and Australian Hot Outback. Here's my favorite recipe you might want to try. I used this on Salmon, but it would work just as well with any grilled fish.

instead of Honey, I use Maple Syrop. mix about 4 parts maple syrop with 1 part dijon mustard and a dash of veggie oil( I use Extra Virgin Olive Oil, but regular oil would work as well. mix together with a whisk and use it as a glaze Grill the fish ( either gas or BBQ) on indirect heat. After the fish has been turned brush the glaze over the fillet. put as much or as little as you like.
the maple syrop/mustard glaze will caramalize slightly and gives the fish a beautiful golden yellow colour.


----------



## Sacalait (Apr 10, 2008)

Grapestomp, to answer your question (however late) we use prepared honey mustard right off the store shelf. The fish can be coated (after Grilling) or simply use the mustard as a dipping sauce as you would use catsup with french fries.

Thanks for the link, I'll be checking it out.


----------



## Wine Maker (Apr 12, 2008)

I like to mix a few tablespoons into ground beef or turkey when I make burgers. The mustard adds a nice subtle flavor to the burgers.


----------

